# Anywhere to buy USED flightsuits, pigeon pants, or pigeon diapers?



## emw0 (Jul 22, 2020)

Hello! My lovely little boy rock dove (at least, we think he's a boy...four days ago we thought he was a girl) is starting to get acclimated to our place. He's pretty good at wearing his diaper. I was wondering if anyone knew where I could buy more that are cheap? I want to get 3-5 so that we'll have enough to rotate the diapers when we adopt his mate, but I'm reluctant to spend $25-$50 per suit. Is anyone selling used ones or know where I might find pre-owned diapers/flight suits/ flypers? Thanks so much. 
P.S. I will clean any suit we buy very thoroughly before I use them on the pigeon


----------



## KristieRoberts (Apr 29, 2020)

Did you find any used suits? I bought a suit then took it apart for a pattern. I can send you a few I’ve made if you can privately send me your mailing address (no charge). Also let me know how many inches “he” is around his middle, and how long from the base of his neck to where his tail starts.


----------



## emw0 (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi Kristie--that is very generous of you! I'll message now


----------



## emw0 (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi Kristie! I just tried messaging, but sadly the site said I am not allowed to message you. I'd love to pay for the suits and shipping! I can give you a temporary e-mail address here to send you my contact info if you want to discuss further. Thanks again for replying!


----------



## KristieRoberts (Apr 29, 2020)

emw0 said:


> Hi Kristie! I just tried messaging, but sadly the site said I am not allowed to message you. I'd love to pay for the suits and shipping! I can give you a temporary e-mail address here to send you my contact info if you want to discuss further. Thanks again for replying!


I’m not too tech savvy with the messaging- my email address is [email protected] if you want to email me your measurements and mailing address!


----------

